# Looking for friendly mums in Arabian Ranches!!



## KLH80 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi! Moving into Arabian Ranches next week with our 14 month daughter and one on the way. We've just relocated from the UK. 

Really keen to hear of anyone happy to meet up and / or details on regular meet ups in the area. Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## bilkis (Aug 3, 2012)

Are u working at the school?


----------



## KLH80 (Aug 9, 2012)

bilkis said:


> Are u working at the school?


No, not working at the school


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

KLH80 said:


> Hi! Moving into Arabian Ranches next week with our 14 month daughter and one on the way. We've just relocated from the UK.
> 
> Really keen to hear of anyone happy to meet up and / or details on regular meet ups in the area. Look forward to hearing from you!


We are moving out next month and Ranches is a possible for our list - 11 month old daughter. My wife won't be working and we are all quite sociable  - so once you've hit 4-5 posts you can send PM's - feel free to drop us a line!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

KLH80 said:


> Hi! Moving into Arabian Ranches next week with our 14 month daughter and one on the way. We've just relocated from the UK.
> 
> Really keen to hear of anyone happy to meet up and / or details on regular meet ups in the area. Look forward to hearing from you!


I'm moving Sept 8th my husband will be the one at home, but we have a 3 year old and looking at Motor City, would love to meet up if you want to when all settled  

Good luck


----------



## samsaleh77 (Aug 15, 2012)

KLH80 said:


> Hi! Moving into Arabian Ranches next week with our 14 month daughter and one on the way. We've just relocated from the UK.
> 
> Really keen to hear of anyone happy to meet up and / or details on regular meet ups in the area. Look forward to hearing from you!



Hi,

My name is Samantha and I just recently relocated from Australia on the 8th August. My husband has already been here for 6 months prior to our arrival. I have 3 kids, aged 6, 4 and 2. We are currently living in The Villa which is next to Silicon Oasis...not that far from Arabian Ranches. My two older kids will be starting school on the 4th September at Gems Wellington and my baby and I will be looking for ways to fill our days 

Happy for you to contact me if interested.

Thanks Sam


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

samsaleh77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Samantha and I just recently relocated from Australia on the 8th August. My husband has already been here for 6 months prior to our arrival. I have 3 kids, aged 6, 4 and 2. We are currently living in The Villa which is next to Silicon Oasis...not that far from Arabian Ranches. My two older kids will be starting school on the 4th September at Gems Wellington and my baby and I will be looking for ways to fill our days
> 
> ...


just here too, and my daughter (7) is starting at GEMS Wellington Primary this year as well. 3 year old is 'allegedly at the top of the waiting list with sibling priority too. We'll see..!


----------



## samsaleh77 (Aug 15, 2012)

vantage said:


> just here too, and my daughter (7) is starting at GEMS Wellington Primary this year as well. 3 year old is 'allegedly at the top of the waiting list with sibling priority too. We'll see..!


Oh, that's fantastic. My 6 year old is a girl too, she will be starting in Year 1. I actually just contacted the school to find out whether we could have a tour so the kids can see where they will be going. Apparently we are all receiving an email shortly to advise of an open day on the 3rd September.

Where did you originate from?...How long have you been in Dubai?...I'm finding the hardest thing to adapt to is getting the courage to drive! I only have two weeks left for this to happen so I can make the school pick ups but the whole idea of driving on the opposite side of the car and not having a clue where I am is not making this hurdle an easier me! Is this something you are experiencing or experienced?...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

samsaleh77 said:


> Oh, that's fantastic. My 6 year old is a girl too, she will be starting in Year 1. I actually just contacted the school to find out whether we could have a tour so the kids can see where they will be going. Apparently we are all receiving an email shortly to advise of an open day on the 3rd September.
> 
> Where did you originate from?...How long have you been in Dubai?...I'm finding the hardest thing to adapt to is getting the courage to drive! I only have two weeks left for this to happen so I can make the school pick ups but the whole idea of driving on the opposite side of the car and not having a clue where I am is not making this hurdle an easier me! Is this something you are experiencing or experienced?...


From the UK.
Yes, have been driving on the wrong side of the car for a month now!

I spent the first few weeks without a car, scared witless in the back of taxis, and watching pileups out of the office window on Sh Za Rd, but when you actually get behind the wheel, it's not so bad.
Best tip for starters is not to worry if you miss a turning. Just go round again. You'll end up doing 15 miles for a 4 mile journey at times, but it beats scything across 6 lanes of traffic for an exit like everyone else!
The day to day routes (like commute / the school run / supermarket etc) become second nature very quickly, and you soon pick up the cues of manic behaviour. It's not been as bad as i anticipated!


----------



## samsaleh77 (Aug 15, 2012)

vantage said:


> From the UK.
> Yes, have been driving on the wrong side of the car for a month now!
> 
> I spent the first few weeks without a car, scared witless in the back of taxis, and watching pileups out of the office window on Sh Za Rd, but when you actually get behind the wheel, it's not so bad.
> ...


Well that's pretty impressive seeing how you have only been here for a month! I'm hoping everything starts to look familiar soon and I can easily recognise roads and signs around my area soon for that day to day commute! like you said...I just have to do it!

Hopefully I will meet you soon in the parents lounge at the school while we are waiting for our kiddies to finish their day. I will be there daily because my son who is in KG2 finishes half hour before my daughter. Looks like our kids are fairly similiar in age so would be nice to meet up


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

re-reading your post, it looks like you are going to GEMS Wellington Academy, and mine are going to GEMS Wellington Primary - different schools. Shame!
Will always have children at a loose end, so may well end up meeting anyway!

Good luck!

and apparently a camel will leave your car in a similar state to a kangaroo if you hit one..!


----------



## samsaleh77 (Aug 15, 2012)

vantage said:


> re-reading your post, it looks like you are going to GEMS Wellington Academy, and mine are going to GEMS Wellington Primary - different schools. Shame!
> Will always have children at a loose end, so may well end up meeting anyway!
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


Oh yes....the names of places and schools...all very similiar with slight variations! yes, shame, we did try to get them into the Wellington Primary from memory but they had no places, along with 20 others! My husbands employer has an affiliation with GEMS schools so we were able to secure placements that way.

The mention of camels running across highways has filled me with more trepidation! lol...:focus:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

samsaleh77 said:


> Oh yes....the names of places and schools...all very similiar with slight variations! yes, shame, we did try to get them into the Wellington Primary from memory but they had no places, along with 20 others! My husbands employer has an affiliation with GEMS schools so we were able to secure placements that way.
> 
> The mention of camels running across highways has filled me with more trepidation! lol...:focus:


i've only had to slam the anchors on for donkeys so far!


----------



## KLH80 (Aug 9, 2012)

zovi said:


> I'm moving Sept 8th my husband will be the one at home, but we have a 3 year old and looking at Motor City, would love to meet up if you want to when all settled
> 
> Good luck


Great - please drop me a line when you are settled! Extreme Fun at Motor City is a great soft play area for 1-7 year olds - and mums can get a drink


----------



## KLH80 (Aug 9, 2012)

toneson said:


> We are moving out next month and Ranches is a possible for our list - 11 month old daughter. My wife won't be working and we are all quite sociable  - so once you've hit 4-5 posts you can send PM's - feel free to drop us a line!


Well AR is definitely a good choice of community to live in. Good luck with the move!


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks! You too!


----------

